# Pipestone MN Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Aug 12, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 32 Loads Week Ago: 28 Loads Year Ago: 83 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold fully steady.

Alfalfa: Large Rounds, 1 load: Good 90.00. Large Squares
2 loads: Premium 160.00, Good 105.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Large Rounds, 6 loads: Premium 115.00-
120.00, Good 70.00-90.00, Fair 55.00-57.50. Large Squares, 1 load
Premium 85.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 6 loads: Premium 135.00, Good 85.00,
Fair 50.00-65.00. Large Rounds, 7 loads: Premium 95.00-100.00,
Good 70.00-90.00, Fair 65.00.

Straw: Large Round, 1 load: 22.50 per ton, Large Square, 1 load:
23.00 per ton, Small Squares, 7 loads: 2.10-3.10 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

